# Woopsie! Bunny peed on the sofa! Help!



## Katiedarling (Jun 27, 2013)

I know better than to let her on the sofa, I do. But I caved to the cuteness and she managed to pee IN the sofa. Not ON, inside the darn frame. I am still baffled as to how she missed the cushions completely, but she did. So, now I have bunny urine pooling inside the frame of my couch. She literally missed the cushions and it went down into the crease where the back meets the base of the frame and it is pooling on the liner underneath and seeping onto the floor below. Does anyone have recommendations on how to get the smell out? I'm pretty sure because of the tricky location, I won't be able to do much besides use some type of odor neutralizer because I can't get to the urine to mop it up with anything. I'm obviously in quite a pickle here, so any advice would be helpful! Thanks Y'all! DH is gonna be sooooo pissed when he gets home! (no pun intended) :shock2:


----------



## Channahs (Jun 27, 2013)

White Vinegar. Pure and straight on. It will take the smell right out. Then blot dry. Our buns is also allowed on my son's sofa and we place puppy pads on the end he goes, underneath a towel with a folded towel on top of that. Pee pee happens, you just gotta be ready for it. Also we flip the edge up a little on the back so it doesn't go down between the cushions or on the back like what has just happened to you.


----------



## LionBunn (Jun 27, 2013)

Peroxide works great for wood, took bunny pee right out. This was my wood floor though.


----------



## Katiedarling (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks, Y'all! I poured white vinegar right into the opening where she managed to "land it" and now just waiting. I'd rather deal with a house full of heavy vinegar smell for a few days than to smell pee for eternity. Since I can't wipe anything up, I'm just going to have to let it sit & air dry. If all else fails, when it IS dry enough, I will just have to flip the sofa over & try to spot clean the underneath part. LOL


----------



## Channahs (Jun 27, 2013)

Once the vinegar has dried, the smell of it will go away. I've learned this because of my two old dachshund sisters. One of them decided that one of our nicest, most expensive rugs was an appropriate place to pee. I've had to use the vinegar on it 3 times! Now she is banished from my office via the baby gate on the door.


----------



## Katiedarling (Jun 27, 2013)

BunJovi = cutest name ever! How awesome!:highfive:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 27, 2013)

Good luck, I hope it will work out for you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 27, 2013)

We use vinegar also, but I use a 10% solution in a spray bottle so the volume you deal with is greatly reduced but still very effective.


----------



## Channahs (Jun 27, 2013)

LOL I've since learned that Bun Jovi is not an original name. We thought it was! My son is nuts about Bon Jovi's music and also Prince. It just came naturally when we learned that Jovi was a male bun. Robs knew that he wanted to name him something musical. I hope that we havent' infringed, but that's his name, we call him Jovi and he knows his name. We can't change it because that's who he is. 

I do agree with Nancy, you can use a mixture of vinegar solution, we do use more of a 50/50 solution just because. We also pour a little vinegar into the wash for Jovi's towels. Peepee stinks.


----------



## Katiedarling (Jul 10, 2013)

Well, I went with straight vinegar the first time and it worked. I had placed towels for just in case she did it again and I decided not to let her back. Well, she got back up one afternoon after I turned my back for a second and she managed to get a little on the sofa anyway. That time I went with the 50/50 and it seems to have worked either way. Thanks for the help, y'all! I now try my best not to let her jump onto the sofa anymore, but she's a quick little stinker. And I am noticing that bunnies are equally as willful as pit bulls are. Maybe even more so. LOL

I have decided to buy large bottles of vinegar on hand because I use it for almost everything else.


----------

